# Please help if you can...



## Linda (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello. I'm new and I have a question on behalf of my son who has a 1995 Nissan 240 SX. He wants to know what would be the least expensive way of putting a BIGGER mass air flow sensor OR either possibly eliminating it altogether. His engine is a stock 240 KA24DE. Can anybody understand what I am asking? (I don't --so I hope it said it right --he's already hung up the phone and I can't remember for sure.) THANKS so much if you can help. By the way, I have a 2005 Nissan Quest - for the record. And I absolutely LOVE it. It's my 747!!!

Linda


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There's no need for a larger air flow sensor unless he's already put a turbo in. To eliminate it is very expensive.


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2005)

James said:


> There's no need for a larger air flow sensor unless he's already put a turbo in. To eliminate it is very expensive.


Hi James. Thanks, but what is the best alternative? Forgive me, but I know nothing of these things. I can pump gas myself and pay for it, but that's about it. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Alternative? There is no alternative without running a full stand alone style of engine management, its basically another computer for your car. They cost a lot, though we all want them, they're typically about 2k+ for everything, not including the time on the dyno to make it all work perfectly.


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2005)

James said:


> Alternative? There is no alternative without running a full stand alone style of engine management, its basically another computer for your car. They cost a lot, though we all want them, they're typically about 2k+ for everything, not including the time on the dyno to make it all work perfectly.


Oh, gosh, James. I don't think he even paid that much for the car! I am not sure though. Thanks very much for your help.

Linda


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

If your son is trying to get a little more power out of his car, tell him to contact McKinney motorsports
www.mckinneymotorsports.com

They sell just about anything you could want for these engines.
They can sell him injectors, a new mass air, and the computer already tuned for the car.

I hope he has exhausted all the other options first, such as a cold air intake, exhaust, tune-up.


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2005)

Kouki S14 said:


> If your son is trying to get a little more power out of his car, tell him to contact McKinney motorsports
> www.mckinneymotorsports.com
> 
> They sell just about anything you could want for these engines.
> ...


Thank you! I will tell him what you said. He's young and not that experienced in mechanics yet, but he is learning. It is costing him more to fix this car that what he paid for it, but he absolutely LOVES it. Thank you again! Linda


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Linda, I was reading your first post again and I noticed that you said the motor is stock. If he hasn't done any other modification to the motor he should not change the mass air meter. Like James said, if its not turbo, there is no need to do this, it will only make the car use more gas than it needs to.
If its possible, have your son log on one night and check out the forums. There are alot of people that can help him decide what to do first, and he'll like the car alot more if he does the right things in the right order.


----------

